# Is this a lack of respect?



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Someone on a Memphis page said that they lost respect for LeBron because he was lobbying for foul calls. However, I think that LeBron doesn't get nearly as many foul calls as he should. Right now LeBron is 19th in the NBA in free throw attempts per game and tied for 17th in total free throw attempts (tied with Ray Allen). Is this about right? Right now he is behind players like Maggette, Pierce, Jefferson, Francis, Artest and Desmond Mason. Several of these players have a much more perimeter oriented game than LeBron, but in addition some players are just more savvy at generating obvious contact (Pierce for instance). It seems a lot of times LeBron generates contact he is called for the offensive foul instead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron never gets foul calls, because of his size people bounce off him and he usually doesn't go to the ground when he is fouled. Look at the SA game, Duncan was draped all over his arm and he still finished the dunk. He was mugged on a drive to the hole in the Memphis game at least twice and there was no call.

I think another factor is that the refs don't want to be seen as giving favoritism towards him at this stage either. 

I have league pass so I have watched all the guys you mentioned numerous times. Melo for example will draw similar contact as Lebron and march to the line all night long. Same for guys like Maggette, Mason, etc. It's just something Lebron is going to have to deal with cause I don't see it changing anytime soon.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Benedict_Boozer</b>!
> Lebron never gets foul calls, because of his size people bounce off him and he usually doesn't go to the ground when he is fouled. Look at the SA game, Duncan was draped all over his arm and he still finished the dunk. He was mugged on a drive to the hole in the Memphis game at least twice and there was no call.
> 
> I think another factor is that the refs don't want to be seen as giving favoritism towards him at this stage either.
> ...


I think even Charley Rosen agreed with this. Basically Lebron is almost too big and strong for his own good as he's bigger then any SF not named Corey Maggette and has more bulk then PF's like Gooden. This will get better as refs tend to start giving you calls once you pay your dues and you get savvier about dare I say flopping. Look at Kobe the dude gets a bad look by another player and will go to the line. This isn't a knock on Kobe but that's what kind of treatment veterans get if they still have the kahunas to go inside (are you listening Vince Carter).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James is in a funny situation. While he sometimes complains to officials too much, he is in a no-win situation. If LeBron complains too much, there is a chance the refs will swallow the whistle. But if James remains quiet, the refs might get comfortable and let the game develop into a physical night where LeBron gets fouled all night long (if James remains silent, some refs might figure he's happy with the way the game is being called). Silas needs to keep Gooden, McInnis and James calm. While the calls in Cavaliers' games have been funny for some time, the players need to get past this issue and just win ball games. LeBron may never get the calls he feels he deserves but I am taking an odd stance on this. This whole situation may turn into something positive in the end. It's like playing basketball with your friends: let's say they call every tic-tac foul and you only call major fouls. While the game is harder on your end, you'll learn to play in physical conditions. James is getting a crash course on how to play in physical conditions. While it sucks now, the lessons he will learn will help him down the road.


----------



## Deadlock (Jul 8, 2004)

He doesnt get much fouls becaues when a foul to lets say Maggette will probaly knock him completly off his feet, it will barly affect James.. He is just so solid.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

that becasue maggette knows how to draw a foul not cuz he is weak he is made of steel.


----------



## thunder_3918 (Jan 15, 2005)

nope:no:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Other than Artest and Maybe Jefferson, I'd argue that the players you listed OUTLAW all penetrate primarily, but thats not the point. Like everyone's said, he never really gets fouled, because he's so big, the smacking and bumping doesn't phase his shot.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

You are aware that this thread is a month old. However, I contend that it is still a foul even if it doesn't appear to effect his shot. He averages fewer free throw attempts than players that don't go to the rim nearly as often as him.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>_Dre_</b>!
> Other than Artest and Maybe Jefferson, I'd argue that the players you listed OUTLAW all penetrate primarily, but thats not the point. Like everyone's said, he never really gets fouled, because he's so big, the smacking and bumping doesn't phase his shot.


Come on every push including little one's to the body affects someone's shots, no matter how big. 

So basically Lebron needs to start flopping to get calls others get?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> You are aware that this thread is a month old. However, I contend that it is still a foul even if it doesn't appear to effect his shot. He averages fewer free throw attempts than players that don't go to the rim nearly as often as him.


Actually, I didnt notice, cause it was the 4th thread in the forum on my pc, so I figured it was new.

And I meant he never gets fouled as to where its blatant and he misses his shot. I guess he's too good at making tough shots, if you're looking at the foul aspect.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

LeBron doesn't like too much contact, I think that's pretty obvious. He also is still a rookie at drawing fouls, he doesn't prepare for contact and doesn't know how to take it yet. He'll learn, most likely. Hopefully he's not another Carter.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

While I agree that he avoids some contact which is why he so often goes in for layups in the lane rather than dunking over people. But part of the reason for that is also because he has a tendency to get called for offensive fouls because other players bounce off of him. But I still wouldn't say that he avoids contact because that doesn't take into consideration all the contact he takes and still doesn't get calls.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I guess we're not the only people that have noticed this.

"James and Silas are getting increasingly frustrated with the league's officials over non-calls when James goes to the basket. It boiled over Saturday when James was hit with a technical foul for arguing. He made it to the free-throw line just twice Saturday and once in Sacramento. On average, James goes to the line 6.6 times per game, which he still thinks is below average considering he ranks in the top five in the NBA in inside scoring, meaning he's often attacking the basket."



http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/10718904.htm


----------

